# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις

## zack27

Θα ηθελα επισημανω οτι το τελευταιο καιρο δε φαινονται στη σελιδα του φορουμ στα δεξια οι τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις στα θεματα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.... για εξήγησε λίγο καλύτερα τι εννοείς Ζάχο!

----------


## zack27

Βεβαιως!!! Στη σελιδα του Forum στα δεξια μας εμφανιζε  πρωτα τα νεα θεματα και απο κατω τις νεες δημοσιευσεις των μελων...

τωρα δεν εμφανιζει τιποτα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εννοείς στην κεντρική σελίδα ε?? Εγώ τα βλέπω κανονικά πάντως....

----------


## zack27

Βικυ οχι στη κεντρικη !!!! Στη σελιδα του φορουμ!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

στην home φαινονται κανονικα .

στην foroum δεν φαινονται .λειπει και αυτο που αλλαζαμε τα γκρικλις

----------


## vicky_ath

Αααα.... ναι όντως, τώρα το παρατήρησα κ εγώ! Κανένα bug θα είναι, θα το κοιτάξει ο Πλάτωνας όταν μπει λογικά!

----------


## platon

Το είχα βγάλει για να ελαφρύνει κάπως η πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ, αλλά αφού έχει τόση ζήτηση  :winky:

----------


## douke-soula

ευχαριστουμε Πλατωνα

----------


## paulos

αααα εσυ τα εβγαλες???????? κ εγω που νομισα πως καποιος δαγγωσε την σελιδα.. χαχα

----------


## paulos

πλατωνα κ που ξαναβαλες την στηλη τελευταιων δημοσιευσεων... κολαει κ δειχνει της ιδιες δημοσιευσεις καθ ολη τη μερα.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εμένα τις ανανεώνει αλλά όχι αμέσος, μετα απο κανένα 10λεπτο!

----------


## vagelis76

Το 10' λεπτο είναι φυσιολογικό παιδιά,για να προλάβει να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα και η βάση δεδομένων..

----------


## vag21

στο υπομνημα μια καρδερινα που την ελεγαν κιτσο,εκανα ενα σχολιο και μου απαντησαν οτι πρωτα θα το κρινει ενας moderator μηπως εγραψα κατι που δεν επρεπε?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Στην ενότητα με τα Ιθαγενή, τα πόστ προτού δημοσιευθούν περνούν από έλεγχο από την Συντονιστική ομάδα. Μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,
Στην ενότητα "New Forum Posts", δεν φαίνεται τα avatar του καθένος. Δείχνει σαν να έχει χαθεί το link της εικόνας

----------


## mitsman

Δωσε μου μια link για αυτη την τοποθεσια Στελιο!
Αν ειναι αυτο που καταλαβα δεν δειχνει εκει αβαταρ!

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη είναι στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. Εκεί δηλαδή που διαβάζεις όλες τις ενότητες και αποφασίζεις σε πια ενότητα θα μπείς να διαβάσεις.  Το New Forums Post ειναι στα δεξιά, μήπως δεν το έχεις ανοιχτό ; Για παράδειγμα αυτά που έγραψες εσυ τώρα στο θέμα "πες το όπως θες" δεν φένεται η εικόνα σου

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Στελιος.... χα χαα χα χα χα που το ειδες βρε???

θα ενημερωσουμε τον σουπερ ντουπερ τεχνικο μας και θα το λυσουμε,..... εεεε??? καλε μας Πλατωνα???? χα χα χ χα

*Σε ευχαριστουμε πααααρααααα πολλυυυ Στελιο!*

----------


## ninos

Αυτό εδώ το σημείο πρέπει να έχει το λάθος. Όταν το δεί ο Platon θα καταλάβει...
_ <img_ _width="30" title="" src="customavatars/thumbs/avatar4348_1.gif" alt=""/>_

----------


## platon

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι ok.

nino, thx για το debug  :winky:

----------


## ninos

είναι ΟΚ τώρα Πλάτων. Ευχαριστούμε

----------

